# Bear Branch Invitational



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

This is a plug for the BB Invitational event coming in February. If anyone is interested in learning more please review all of the information provided on our web site:

http://www.bearbranchinvitational.com


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Keith: Real birds or rubber duckies?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Real Birds


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The invitational will be run with real birds. We intend to showcase the competing retrievers in terms of their marking ability, hunting skills, and handling skills.

Our tests will span three arenas as follows: 

A) Field trials- white coated gunners in the field, long/short/in-between distance marks, retired gunner marks, and complicated blinds.

B) Hunt Tests- duck calling, massive amounts of decoys, scent everywhere, multiple gunners around the setup, etc.

C) Realistic Hunting- upland hunting with pheasants and a pair of working dogs will not be unusual at the event. Realistic water setups with perhaps duck boats, platforms, weird angles, who knows.

We want to determine which dog performs the best in each popular area of retriever expertise for this given weekend. 

We fully intend on judging the dogs...not setting up elimination tests. In fact, all dogs who are entered will be run in each area listed above Thursday, Friday, and Saturday unless picked up or zeroed out by the judges for failure. We will pick the final contestants for Sunday and start fresh with two big series to determine the winner.

It is my goal to let the talent of the dogs running be demonstrated properly. We will make every effort to make sure the best dogs shine through in such fashion that the spectators will not be dissapointed (nor the handlers). 

Finally, Rodney cooks perhaps the best steak in the country. I will be there for the food and fellowship as well as judging! 

KF


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So will there be 30 participants or 40 participants?

kg


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

There will be 40 dogs. Handlers will be allowed 2 dogs each if desired.

We originally wanted 30. However, after much debate amongst our staff and discussions with handlers who own several dogs we decided to up the roster by 10 and allow two per handler.

The 40 number is so that we can present the very best setups we can configure each day without time constraints. We want every dog to have a shot at "doing" the test. We also want as many dogs as possible to run every type venue listed. 

If there is any place on the web site that lists 30 I will change it. Everything should read 40 now.

If you are interested KG in coming feel free to bring both of your dogs. Invitations are being extended now to selected individuals. We hope to have a well rounded and strong field of dogs in February.

KF


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I like the concept! Good luck everyone!

Chris


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Keith Farmer said:


> The invitational will be run with real birds. We intend to showcase the competing retrievers in terms of their marking ability, hunting skills, and handling skills.
> 
> Our tests will span three arenas as follows:
> 
> ...


Will the Field Trial portion be Open or Qualifying level?
Any FC AFC's last year or AA pointed dogs?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The trial setups will most certainly be all-age level. Multiple marks with more than one retired bird are planned. The area is huge with lots of terrain change, well placed cover strips, little spots of water, shrubs, flats...you name it.

Yes there were all-age pointed dogs there. In fact, AFC Coolwater Ready To Go took second place.

Our goal this year is to have a balance of all-age dogs and top hunting/hunt test dogs. The perfect candidate for this event will be a well balanced dog adept at trial work, who hunts off season, and who has seen a hunt test setup or twelve...


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like a great event, Keith. Unfortunately, I am already committed to judge at the Acadiana trial that weekend.

Good luck with the Second Annual!

kg


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Let me add that contestants will have access to Bear Branch's sporting clays range, newly constructed state of the art five stand with flurry (verycool setup), fishing, and golf course.

Bring guns and clubs!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Berretta will give away a shotgun at the Saturday evening banquet during the '08 event.

Every entrant will receive an entry in the drawing for the shotgun.

Also, we will be hosting a 9 hole scramble tournament at the Bear Branch golf course Wednesday prior to the start of the event. Sponsors and participants will have opportunities to mingle and converse.

We will be crowning a daily event winner (best score for the day's challenge) who will receive awards from the daily sponsor as well as a check from Bear Branch!


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Received word today that Wayne Pearsons outdoor show that airs onOLN and ESPN will be covering the event start to finish.

Chance for some good face time to the contestants.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Mike Perry said:


> Received word today that Wayne Pearsons outdoor show that airs onOLN and ESPN will be covering the event start to finish.
> 
> Chance for some good face time to the contestants.


you better keep that 'mug' behind the shed then Mike


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Is this an invitation only event?


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The event is an invitational. We are inviting and have invited numerous teams. We will consider other teams who are interested and contact us about the event. 

Our goal is to have a well rounded, not one sided, field of dogs. With a limited number of openings available the sooner we are contacted the better the chances are of getting in...that is why we are promoting the event here...inviting RTF'ers to enter. No other forum has been used for promotion.

Hope that helps?

Here is the event link again:

www.bearbranchinvitational.com


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Charles, your dog is good enouigh to be invited. 

Call or pm me and I'll get it done.

MP


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I like the concept! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Chris


Ditto! An all around competition. What is the criteria and credentials to get invited?

Angelo


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

Keith,

Where can I find the rules?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I will have the rules posted on the Bear Branch Invitational site Friday of this week. We altered our running rules a bit from last year and I simply have not taken the time to post them on the site. 

I will say this, our rules are rather simple and straight forward. No uncontrolled breaks, no unsportsmanlike conduct, no collars (of any type) while running, proper dress suitable for televised coverage, gun safety when used, and each running dog must complete each series to be eligible for carry over to the next series ( a pick up on a mark/blind or a non-contested series will DQ a dog). We will judge the dogs...not try and eliminate them. 

Our scoring system is 0-10 for each mark/blind. Scores will be tallied as we go and after Saturday's competition is complete the top ten dogs according to total score will be carried to the final two rounds on Sunday. 

Handles (whistles on marks) will automatically reduce the possible score by 1/2 after the first whistle then be judged accordingly afterward. Each handler will know where he/she stands if a whistle is required on a mark. 

Note: We intend on showcasing the marking ability of the dogs entered. We do not INTEND on making the setups a handling/blind fest.

In terms of what qualifications are necessary:

I would suggest (not required) that any dog being considered for entry be capable of performing at the All-Age and Master Hunter level. I also suggest that the dog be skilled in upland hunting (pheasants) and waterfowl hunting. Otherwise, any competent retriever is eligible for entry (no titles required). 

We are trusting that the handler entering the dog(s) will know whether or not the dog(s) are capable of performing at such an event for four days.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The rules are now up on the site:

www.bearbranchinvitational.com

Here is the link to the rules section:

http://www.bearbranchinvitational.com/trial.php

There are several dogs listed now with many more pending paperwork finalization to be listed soon.

Thanks,

KF


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Update-

Wayne Pearson of Ultimate Outdoors will be filming the '08 Invitational.

In fact, Wayne has been filming at Bear Branch for a couple of days for upcoming shows of his own.

We are excited about the addition of Wayne Pearson as another way Bear Branch is quickly becoming one of the premier shooting facilities in the U.S.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

entry fee $ ??


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

200.00

Here is a link to the entry form which is located under "Register" on the web site:

http://www.bearbranchinvitational.com/navigation/entry_form.pdf


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

The rooms at the lodge are nearly completely booked...those folks will certainly be treated royally!!

Frank Price has entered his accomplished choco dog!

Folks, if you are considering attending I urge you to do so. This is going to be one memorable event!

KF


----------

